

Needs More Whitespace - tortilla
http://boxofchocolates.ca/archives/2009/10/11/needs-more-whitespace/

======
pasbesoin
Interesting metaphor -- whitespace separating the elements of one's day (and
life), i.e. don't crowd your schedule.

